# How EXACTLY does Winstrol work?



## MusclePlz

Searched around the internet loads on winstrol, tells me all about cycles, sides, chemical structure etc, but can't find how exactly it helps you to lose fat and cut you up, anyone help me out?

Thanks!


----------



## rocky666

it doesnt make you lose fat only diet and cardio can do that it just helps harden you up because it has zero estrogenic sides like anavar so no water retention.


----------



## MusclePlz

Oh.. at 15% bf I guess I should ditch the winstrol then?


----------



## MusclePlz

Does it help you keep muscle when dieting and doing cardio?


----------



## ausbuilt

chilisi said:


> If you want it for fatloss then yes, but if you want to gain muscle mass, then take it.


Winstrol and anavar are pretty marginal in muscle gain- small amounts of quality muscle; they are often used by track/gymnastics athletes to put on useful muscle, but usually without going up a weight class, or generally carrying to much weight- they WILL build muscle if enough protein and calories are consumed with weight training (they WILL make you stronger), but other AAS would be MORE effective for greater muscle growth. As Chilsi and others have stated, WINSTROL DOESNOT "cut" you up.. thats ALL DIET +CARDIO (look at ben johnson- winstrol+weights+ LOADS OF CARDIO- he was a sprinter!)



John506 said:


> Does it help you keep muscle when dieting and doing cardio?


Absolutely, ALL AAS will do this. The difference is, You can diet on testosterone, but will not look as lean as you do on winstrol as testosterone converts to oestrogen and holds water (these days taking arimidex stops this, but up to the late 90s, that was the case). Winstrol DOES NOT convert to oestrogen, or retain water,so as you get leaner, you look "hard" and "dry" its not the drug itself, the definition comes from diet+cardio, but without water under the skin, you look even harder.. mind you winny is good for this, but so is masteron and halotestin- arguably better for that dry hard look...

ALL AAS, make your body retain nitrogen (the "N' in NH3 that makes an amino acid), so when dieting your body normally tears down muscle, as its metabolically expensive to keep, and uses the amino acids reclaimed as either fuel (via gluconeogenesis) by converting the amino acids to glucose, OR excreting them in the urine. AAS retain the amino acids, so more are available to re-build muscle, so when dieting, more fat than muscle is lost, especially by doing cardio (burn fats) and weight training (requiring the muscle to be maintained/re-built).

Arguably AAS are more important for retaining muscle when dieting, then for bulking..

for a casual beach body that looks hard and cut, winny is great.

Chilsi is right though, PCT is what keeps your gains post cycle.

F


----------



## NorthernSoul

Gaining muscle mass or Gaining muscle hardness. Can you put that in a ratio out of 10 for me please?


----------



## NorthernSoul

Ok aussi you answered my question as I posted and my next question "I hear winny drys/stiffens people joints, is that true?" has kind of already been answered by Chillsi. 

BUT when you say kills your joints, how do you mean? Painful/Can't get to your full potential etc..?


----------



## Raptor

Sean91 said:


> "I hear winny drys/stiffens people joints, is that true?" has kind of already been answered by Chillsi.
> 
> BUT when you say kills your joints, how do you mean? Painful/Can't get to your full potential etc..?


Personally i will never use it again because of this, for me it was like sand paper in my shoulder joints

But this is rare to be that bad, i could feel an injury coming so stopped


----------



## ausbuilt

chilisi said:


> I normally use Anavar now for strength to kickstart a cycle. Excellent drug
> 
> I stay away from winny as it kills my joints.


ditto, anavar is my 2nd favourite oral, right after anadrol- but obviously depends on what my goal is at the time, so lets say I like both equally! with summer coming, I'm a fan of anavar.. great for maintaining strength when dieting...



Sean91 said:


> Ok aussi you answered my question as I posted and my next question "I hear winny drys/stiffens people joints, is that true?" has kind of already been answered by Chillsi.
> 
> BUT when you say kills your joints, how do you mean? Painful/Can't get to your full potential etc..?


there's a lot of theories about winstrol and joints- mine is that everyone says deca "lubricates" joints, and makes training more comfortable; the opposite is said of winny- many complain of sore joints on long cycles of winny (i dont think the complaint is common on 6 week cycles).

My theory is that winstrol is often used to prevent progesterone based gyno from large doses of deca or tren (a little like using proviron when on test or dianabol), particularly back when cabergoline was not common (for progesterone) and nolvadex was rare (for oestrogen). It is well known that at low levels of progesterone, winstrol may bind at the receptor, preventing gyno (not as well as bromocriptine or cabergoline of course).

Now if deca lubricates, the logic is that winstrol may bind at the low levels of (natural) progestins in the male body, thus making joints sore... this is my theory.. not saying its right..

Not everyone gets sore joints on winny, and possibly this would not be noticed if used with test or deca anyway... but may be apparant when run with anavar/masteron etc. It may just be that winny is often run when dieting or pre-contest and usually with other non-aromatising orals/injections, so there is no extra water retention to help the body sustain heavy weight training as much as the aromatising drugs do..

I have used winny with anadrol, and not had joint pain.. but anadrol holds loads of water- I dropped the anadrol 2 weeks before being on stage, so have only ever run winny and anavar and primo for 2 weeks without a non-aromatising compound.


----------



## cwoody123

Winny i also beleive is a type 2 steroid which means it increases protein synthasis througn a non androgen receptor activating pathway, which means it would have good synergy with something like Test which is a type 1.


----------



## ausbuilt

cwoody123 said:


> Winny i also beleive is a type 2 steroid which means it increases protein synthasis througn a non androgen receptor activating pathway, which means it would have good synergy with something like Test which is a type 1.


assuming you subscribe to that theory:

http://www.mesomorphosis.com/articles/pharmacology/androgen-classification-system.htm

it should be noted many DO NOT agree with this arbitrary classification, and there are some issues noted within the article.

I have to say that these days, with cabergoline available, I see no reason to run winny with test (used to be used with test + deca/tren, in the days before cabergoline/bromocriptine to stop the progesterone gyno).

otherwise, the main use I see for winny is pre-contest, with test suspension as they are both ESTERLESS, and useful for fine tuning/fast results and DAILY injections..


----------



## cwoody123

Thanks for that mate. Very enlightening. I personally would never use winstrol for cutting when tren is far superior in my opinon in anycase. But i do not do body building shows so my needs differ i suppose when dropping water weight hardening of muscles is more paramount.

What issues would you say there are with the article just out of intruige?


----------



## Shreds

Just to add my opinion, i ran test e, mast e, and letro to remove some gyno from dbol kickstart at 2.5mg/ed

along with 50mg winny per day also, noticed nice hardening and even on letro and winny my joints didnt really feel very crumbly at all.

I spose it could matter to the individuals amount of cartilage between the joints etc?


----------



## paul1131

looking for some advice if possible please guys

im looking for the muscle look with a lean 6 pack, not looking to get huge but to the stage that my biceps are pushing the arms on my t shirt out etc lol

i know its best to put on weight and bulk and then cut and what im trying to do is harder and will take longer i just need to know if im missing something please

I have tried Anavar and although i made progress it was very slow, after a little digging i thought that winni with Proviron would be far better for what i am looking to achieve but again i seem to be slightly bloated and muscle mass is still not where i want it

i weigh around 11 stone and of small frame so if i out a little weight on then it shows quite quickly as my height is only 5ft 5

i am very strict with my diet ie i ensure every day with out fail i consume twice my weight in kilos in grammes of protein as i heave learnt from this site ie roughly 130g protein a day which consists of chicken, steak , meat and a high protein low calorie and carb shake etc

i keep my carbs around 50 grams as i want to reduce my stomach down so i take most of my carbs before and after my work outs

I wouk out 4-5 times a week which consists of around an hour and a half a day so around 7 hours a week and then i run 2-3 km,s a day after as well

i cant do needles,hence im looking for oral options


----------

